# grinder advice for Giotto



## morphsbsd (Apr 8, 2013)

I have just bought a Giotto over the weekend on the forum which I cannot wait to get home and try, however I now relise that my current Nemox Lux grinder might not be upto scratch to get the best out of the machine.

I am not looking to spend a fortune on another grinder but I noticed on Ebay a rebadged Macap md5 grinder going for sale which looks brand new, it's a bit more than i wanted to spend at the moment but is this going to be a good match for the Giotto or should I be looking at other grinders?

Simon


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

That sounds like the one CoffeeChap is selling.

Trying dropping him a pm.

Very nice grinder and I believe that it is possible to modify to be stepless.


----------



## morphsbsd (Apr 8, 2013)

ah bugger I thought it was already step less.. I didn't notice the sellers name on ebay doh a bit of a giveaway who it is







i will send him a quick PM

Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i do have the bigger version of this the mxd 75mm burrs and step less as well, brand new and boxed


----------



## morphsbsd (Apr 8, 2013)

I am fighting the urge not to bite your hand off at the minute. Do you happen to have a way that I can pay by credit card or PayPal etc? And would it be pick up only?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

morphsbsd said:


> I am fighting the urge not to bite your hand off at the minute. Do you happen to have a way that I can pay by credit card or PayPal etc? And would it be pick up only?


If you pay through Paypal you can use your card


----------



## morphsbsd (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a card on PayPal already but didn't know if he had a machine for taking card payments or not. I am guessing as he has so much bloody stuff he must own a shop or have a very expensive addiction.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Just use paypal to send the money to CC's paypal


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I have the MXD. Great grinder and so quick.

18g in


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> I have the MXD. Great grinder and so quick.
> 
> 18g in


----------



## morphsbsd (Apr 8, 2013)

Temptation button pressed, the big yellow sign told me to do it..


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

MXD?

You won't be sorry


----------



## morphsbsd (Apr 8, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> MXD?
> 
> You won't be sorry


Yep and i am sure i won't : )

Thanks all for the advice btw.


----------



## morphsbsd (Apr 8, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> MXD?
> 
> You won't be sorry


wow!!! it's a beast I will give you that, when I picked it up from the post office (ok the wife did and i saw it in the back of the car) I did wonder what the heck I bought, the box was huge, in fact it's about 2.5ft tall so did worry that it wasn't going to fit under the cabinets in the kitchen. Luckily I got it with the glass tube and it just, just by a cats whisker fits under..

I cannot wait to test it and see how much of a difference it's going to make..

Thanks again for all the advice and massive thanks to coffeechap for the grinder.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Good to hear.

Recommend getting some anti rattle felt tape which you can stick around the base of the tube to give a really good fit.

I might have a bit spare if you want to pm me your address.

Enjoy

Nick


----------



## morphsbsd (Apr 8, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> Recommend getting some anti rattle felt tape which you can stick around the base of the tube to give a really good fit.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nick, I have should have something similar that will do the job, thanks for the offer though.


----------

